

Hostage Situation - ctoth
http://exple.tive.org/blarg/2015/07/24/hostage-situation/

======
jedharris
I'm not sure how universal this problem is, but Mike would probably know
better than I do.

How can we get beyond the anecdata, and put some comprehensive numbers on this
problem?

------
zeckalpha
Reproducible research is good for academia for the same reasons open source is
good for software.

